# 573 IELTS minimum score



## pema

Hello, what is the minimum IELTS score required for visa subclass 573 (Masters by coursework) for Assessment Level 2. For VISA do they check for individual band or its the total band. Also what is the validity of IELTS for visa?
Thank.


----------



## merida

pema said:


> Hello, what is the minimum IELTS score required for visa subclass 573 (Masters by coursework) for Assessment Level 2. For VISA do they check for individual band or its the total band. Also what is the validity of IELTS for visa? Thank.


The minimum required is 7 in all subtest. IELTS validity is 2 years


----------



## valediction

and no band is under 6.0?


----------



## merida

valediction said:


> and no band is under 6.0?


Actually it depends on what course you're going to take up. I have some friends who got 6 in one subtest but were able to study in Australia.


----------



## YasirAbbas

Hi Pema,
For visa, you need IELTS 6.0 (overall only). General & Academic both accepted.
For admission/CoE, you need to speak with your University/College how much they require. Some Universities require IELTS 6.5 (Academic only) with no individual band less than 6.0 and some accept IELTS 6.0 (Academic only) with no individual band 5.5. So you need to speak with your University/College for admission purposes.

I hope it helps.

Yasir (Education Consultant - Sydney Australia)


----------



## forestyuan2014

7.0 on each band is too high a threshold. I think 6.0 overall is more reasonable.


----------



## connaust

If the choice of university or a higher education college, is under the SVP Streamlined Visa Processing arrangements it is up to them to decide. 

When you make an application whether direct or via an agent (many now will direct you back to their agents who've been 'trained' on applications and visas), they will assess your eligibility for a higher education visa.

For example, if they require a minimum level of IELTS, Cambridge etc., and you do not have it, they will make a package offer including English course e.g. 5,10 weeks etc. so you reach the required level.

It is not up to DIBP to assess English language skills for university entry.

Further, if you cut corners on English level and tests, you may find the study too difficult and a waste of time and money....


----------

